# What Lighting do I need?



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok - I have a 55 Gallon tank. The deminsions are 48" X 13" X 18 3/4".

I would like the ability to place any thing I would like into the tank (e.g. any fish, soft coral, hard coral, etc). 

What lighting should I purchase for my tank? Brand, model, size, etc would be appreciated. I really want to do this right the first time so that I'm not stuck re-buying stuff down the line. 

Thank you in advance for any assistance you may offer.

Sitaga


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, well before you buy anything I would suggest looking deeper into the hobby and getting a good solid understanding of it...I don't mean any offense here, but you referred to placement of fish where the lighting is concerned.

Really there is no lighting that will make it so that you can place any coral where ever you want. The levels of light that some corals need are so high that it will bleach and kill less needy corals. For example, in my reef I keep clams and SPS up towards the top of the tank, but if a rhodactis is placed up there it will bleach. It works the opposite way too. If I were to place some of my sps at the bottom of my tank with my open brain and elegance it would brown over and die/rtn due to a lack of light.

The best thing to do is figure what kind of corals you would like to keep and adjust it from there. Im guessing you want a mixed reef so I would say to go Metal Halides or T5HO. Like said before, the placement with most of the corals will have to be carefully considered, but you could keep softies to SPS.

Honestly I do not know what MH set I would buy if I were you, but for T5HOs I would buy this
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Sunlight_Supply/Tek_2_Retrofit_Kits/48_inch__4x54W_Tek_2_T5_High-Output_Retrofit_Kit_w!_Bulbs_by_ReefGeek

Oh, and you can't forget. Flow and water parameters are just as if not more important for corals that lighting.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

No mention of fixture or retro??


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Bear - Thanks for the concern. I am not jumping into this head first. I honestly didn't know where to start. I have made the decision that I want a saltwater tank. I am now willing to take whatever steps there are to accomplish that goal. 

Here is what I have done so far. Read 3-4 start up guides online. All of them have advised different things from thickness of the bottom surface to quantity of live rock to filtration systems. What I have taken from these guides is that there is a list of common items (or groups of items) that I will need. I'm trying to tackle each item 1 at a time. Seeking all the advice I can find one subject at a time. After I have completed my investigation phase as to what I want I will then post my findings on the full tank set up and seek everyone's advice is the items I have put together will work or not. The challenge I have right now is that I am not sure what I want living in the tank. I do know that I do not want a FO or FOLR tank. I want a reef. Primarily because if I'm going to put this much money, time, effort, and forethought into my fish tank, I want it to be as elagant, natural, and beautiful as possible. I have listed the items I need below and any decisions I have made on them so far.

1. Tank - Decision: 55G 48" X 13" X 18 3/4".
2. Water - Decision: Max 50 Maxxima RO DI
3. Lighting
4. Bottom Surface
5. Protein Skimmer
6. Filtration
7. Rock
8. Specific Gravity Meter
9. Marine Test Kits
10. Tank Heater
11. Thermometer
12. Power heads
13. Salt Mix
14. Power backup
15. Electric Timer

Thanks,
Sitaga


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi again Bear,

I just looked over the link you sent. This should help get me started on my stand/canopy decision as well. Can you advise the bulb(s) I will need? Should I need any additional lighting requirements or once I decided on the kit you links, I should be good to go?

FYI: I will not be going out today or any time soon to purchase these items, I am simply creating a list, researching, and budgeting right now.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like you got a decent equipment list. Are you planning a sump or a refugium ? Let's not forget about a QT set-up ...

You may want to invest in a couple of refernce books on SW Aquaria keeping just have around to go back on.

The Conscientious Marine Aquarist by Robert Fenner is a great book to have.
I also would recommend :

Saltwater Aquarium Models (http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&endeca=1&isbn=0470044241&itm=13) This is really an easy book to read and worth having.

The New Marine Aquarium (http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&endeca=1&isbn=1890087521&itm=4) Ditto on this one !! Includes checklist to help set-up a SW tank which is a big plus !!!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

HEY! No WAY! Cool, youve already done research and you know you will continue for a little while! Thats awesome! Great news 

Ok, so from what I see on ur list it seems good, but what might u put in the filter section?....well i guess i wont bother u with that until u get to filtration and rock

For bulbs go with ATI 10k and ATI bluplusses to start out with. These will last 18 months and at that time I would change it up a little depending on what u find u like down the road. Do half and half: 10k blue 10k blue

No additional lighting requirements, but if u do decide on one of these Tek T5HOs you have to remember to order it buy phone so that you can special order it to comes with SLR reflectors (only $20 extra). This will just optimize the light amount the corals get.


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Ice,

I purchased The Conscientious Marine Aquarist from amazon yesterday. I can't wait to get it! I will keep your list of other recommended reading for the future.

Thanks again Bear!

So do these two bulbs sound good:

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...000K_AquaSun_T5_HO_Fluorescent_by_UV_Lighting

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5..._Aquablue_Plus_T5_HO_Fluorescent_by_Giesemann

I believe I am going to go straight down the list, thus bottom surface next, then the skimmer. I really like the idea of sump pump filteration, but I have a lot more reading to do on that subject before making any decisions.

Again - thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

I just discovered that you meant by ATI - that's the manufacturer.

That being known, here is what I found:

http://www.reefgeek.com/manufacturer/ATI/24W_Blue_Plus_T5_HO_Fluorescent_by_ATI

Is this the one you recommend? I think I have just about checked lighting off my list. I'll start looking at skimmers now in order to get a head start.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

that is one of the bulbs. I would do 2 of those and then do 

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...000K_AquaSun_T5_HO_Fluorescent_by_UV_Lighting

2 of those


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome - that seals the deal on this part.

Lighting: 48" 4x54W Tek 2 T5 High-Output Retrofit Kit w/ Bulbs (add SLR Reflectors) - $299 + ~$20 for SLR
2 X 54W 10000K AquaSun T5 HO Fluorescent $21.95 each
2 X 54W Blue Plus T5 HO Fluorescent $20.95 each

Thanks again!


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok - I went out of order a little, but I think I have decided on the Super Skimmer Needle Wheel Protein Skimmer - any comments you care offer on it?

Next is the Bottom Surface. I've been reading mixed comments on the thickness of the bottom, so I think I am going to go with 1 3/4". Any comments on that would be helpful also.

Next is the makeup of that bottom surface - How does Bio-Activ Live Aragonite Reef Sand sound?

thanks again,
Sitaga


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sitaga said:


> Ok - I went out of order a little, but I think I have decided on the Super Skimmer Needle Wheel Protein Skimmer - any comments you care offer on it? Good Budget Skimmer. I use ASM Skimmers Exclusivly and highly recommend them. For a 55G tank I would use an ASM G2 and you will be very pleased!
> 
> Next is the Bottom Surface. I've been reading mixed comments on the thickness of the bottom, so I think I am going to go with 1 3/4". Any comments on that would be helpful also. I prefer the SSB really over the DSB but it's really your choice. I have both here and the DSB is a little more work.
> 
> ...


:fish:  :fish:


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Reefneck (cool name btw),
Can you tell me what SSB and DSB stand for?

I was also told that in order to get 1 3/4" of bottom surface that I would need 1.45 pounds of sand per sq. ft., but if my math is right that's only 6.28 pounds. Something just doesn't sound right about that.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sitaga said:


> Thanks Reefneck (cool name btw), Thanks!
> Can you tell me what SSB and DSB stand for? Sure, SSB=Shallow Sand Bed & DSB=Deep Sand Bed.
> 
> I was also told that in order to get 1 3/4" of bottom surface that I would need 1.45 pounds of sand per sq. ft., but if my math is right that's only 6.28 pounds. Something just doesn't sound right about that. Now that is getting too scientific for my blood.  How about a 20LB bag will make a nice SSB in a 55G tank. 40-60LBs for a DSB


I hope that helps and clears things up a bit for you.


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Perfect! Thanks


----------

